# egg white CM at 14 weeks PP



## agnieszkaj (Oct 14, 2007)

I am 14 weeks PP and have had quite a lot of egg white CM for the past few days. Today, I am noticing it is slightly blood-tinged.

I've actually been experiencing this off and on, since around 5 weeks PP - and a lot of the time the egg-white CM has been blood streaked (similar to my mucous plug).

I am breastfeeding (frequently and nighttime), and this is my third baby. With my first two babies, I got my period back at 15 months and 18 months. I have not yet gotten my period back with my new baby, and I don't think I should for a while, given my history.

My PP bleeding history is this: I had typical lochia for 5 1/2 weeks. From 5 1/2 until 9 weeks, I had bright red bleeding. It was about 1/4 of typical period flow. I would have a few days on and then a day or two off and so on.

My mw says that this bright red bleeding could be a period. I just don't think it sounds like a period.

Any thoughts on what is going on with me? Any chance this could be retained placenta? Am I ovulating?


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

If it were retained placenta, you should have other symptoms like feeling flu like or similar.

You could very well be ovulating. Afterall, EBF doesn't always keep a woman from ovulating and having cycles.

But then you can have EWCM while BFing yet not be ovulating. Confusing, eh?

For me, I nursed my twins and got AF back like clockwork at 4 weeks PP (1.5 weeks of lochia and I was done). With my DD, I didn't get AF back until 2 months after she stopped BFing.


----------



## agnieszkaj (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks so much, Ali. So I guess if I don't get a period, that will mean that this has been non-ovulatory CM, right? And maybe that will just be how I am PP?


----------



## agnieszkaj (Oct 14, 2007)

One more question - What could be the cause of the blood streaking in my CM? Sometimes, it is like tiny bloody stripes. Other times, it is kind of all an orangey-red color.


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *agnieszkaj* 
I am 14 weeks PP and have had quite a lot of egg white CM for the past few days. Today, I am noticing it is slightly blood-tinged.

I've actually been experiencing this off and on, since around 5 weeks PP - and a lot of the time the egg-white CM has been blood streaked (similar to my mucous plug).

I am breastfeeding (frequently and nighttime), and this is my third baby. With my first two babies, I got my period back at 15 months and 18 months. I have not yet gotten my period back with my new baby, and I don't think I should for a while, given my history.

My PP bleeding history is this: I had typical lochia for 5 1/2 weeks. From 5 1/2 until 9 weeks, I had bright red bleeding. It was about 1/4 of typical period flow. I would have a few days on and then a day or two off and so on.

My mw says that this bright red bleeding could be a period. I just don't think it sounds like a period.

Any thoughts on what is going on with me? Any chance this could be retained placenta? Am I ovulating?

I don't have an answer for you but wanted to say that I could have written your post..

three kids, longer pp bleeding, af returing late with other kids, streaked cm, could've had a period but doubtful...

Anyway, hope you find out what's going on! I'll definetly be


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

If you have the EWCM and don't get AF (even spotting) 8 - 18 days later, then I'd say you weren't ovulating.

CM mixed with blood is one of two things - spotting/period or ovulation. When ovulation occurs for some women, they have blood streaked CM. Some say this is due to the force of the egg emerging, which I guess could make sense?


----------

